# Slide Seals On '11 298Re



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting acquainted with my new trailer, so far no major problems. I noticed something at pre-delivery inspection, but was assured this was how things were "supposed" to be. Basically, with the slides retracted all the way in, the weather striping on one of the slides is not compressed. it is compressed on the two large slides, but the small wardrobe slide does not compress. I have attached photos, this is a hard area to photograph. Let me know what you all think. Is this adjustable? Should the dealer adjust it now or is it a low priority item?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks wrong to me. See what everyone else thinks but I would want that seal to mesh with the TT


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The slide looks like it may be misaligned. Essentially without those gaskets making intimate contact, the weather is going to get in, and other things. When retracting the slide, if this is electric, I assume it is, are your retracting until you hear a ratcheting sound? If you are, and you are cetain the slide is all the way in, than there is a problem.

Eric


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> The slide looks like it may be misaligned. Essentially without those gaskets making intimate contact, the weather is going to get in, and other things. When retracting the slide, if this is electric, I assume it is, are your retracting until you hear a ratcheting sound? If you are, and you are cetain the slide is all the way in, than there is a problem.
> 
> Eric


Yeah, I'm retracting all the way in until I hear the ratcheting sound of a clutch. The first photo is of one of the back slides to show how tightly it seals. The second is of the wardrobe slide that I'm concerned about. How urgent is this?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ktm3ten said:


> The slide looks like it may be misaligned. Essentially without those gaskets making intimate contact, the weather is going to get in, and other things. When retracting the slide, if this is electric, I assume it is, are your retracting until you hear a ratcheting sound? If you are, and you are cetain the slide is all the way in, than there is a problem.
> 
> Eric


Yeah, I'm retracting all the way in until I hear the ratcheting sound of a clutch. The first photo is of one of the back slides to show how tightly it seals. The second is of the wardrobe slide that I'm concerned about. How urgent is this?
[/quote]

I don't believe this is a big deal, you risk water intrusion and perhaps mice getting in. The dealer should be able to adjust the slide. I would get it adjusted, or an appointment for warranty work set up. Summer is extremely busy for dealerships. \

Worst case scenario, if you need to wait till the fall, try useing split, black cellulose rubber pipe insulation that has an adhesive strip on it. Cut the insulation in half length wise. use the adhesive side to stick to the inside portion of the slide to the left of the gasket, so that the insulation covers the exsisting rubber gasket. when you close the slide (by the way it appears) the insulation should make up that gap. I'll send a PM with a drawing..

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually....

See attached...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

everyone once in a while my bedroom slide does something similar. It usually because a blanket or something fell in the way and the slide mushes that up until the clutch actuates. Check and make sure it's not hitting anything when it comes in.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is a wardrobe slide, and is a different type of slide than the big slides.

It will not pull tight like the rack system used in the big slides, and will not "ratchet" when closed, it will simply stop.

It should have tracks on the side walls that use gears instead of the racks.....

That is perfectly normal for those slide types.


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

So what keeps rain, etc out on this slide? Why doesn't the weather stripping seal? Thanks


----------



## CAMPERIL (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anybody take a couple pictures of 298RE WArdrobe slide? I want to see what the wall looks like with the wardrobe slide out in, not extended in all four sides! This is the wall that goes flush against the slide out when it is extended! I have a 2011 298RE and the wardrobe closet leaks and I have only 1 seal. I want to see if I am missing anything on mine. Or if anybody cal also look at theirs and see if they have 2 seals. When my tip is out, extended I only see one seal from the outside.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

ktm3ten said:


> So what keeps rain, etc out on this slide? Why doesn't the weather stripping seal? Thanks


Probably would take a slight adjustment to get those bulb seals to touch, but if you look at the edge of the trailer with the slide out, it has a raised edge with seal that is tight against the slide itself.

Those bulb seals are really a back up for the main seal against the slide body. I think they even use a hard "gutter" in there somewhere also.


----------



## CAMPERIL (Aug 10, 2011)

I looked at my 298RE slide out this weekend and when the Wardrobe slide is in, it is snug all the way around. Yours needs to be adjusted! If I can only figure out why my wardrobe slide out leaks?


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

CAMPERIL said:


> I looked at my 298RE slide out this weekend and when the Wardrobe slide is in, it is snug all the way around. Yours needs to be adjusted! If I can only figure out why my wardrobe slide out leaks?


Thanks for letting me know. I think I will take it in and get it adjusted.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ktm3ten said:


> I looked at my 298RE slide out this weekend and when the Wardrobe slide is in, it is snug all the way around. Yours needs to be adjusted! If I can only figure out why my wardrobe slide out leaks?


Thanks for letting me know. I think I will take it in and get it adjusted.
[/quote]

I think that is a good idea. Please drop in an update when the adjustment is made to let us know how things went!

Eric


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Lots of photos on Holman's website, and while none are really up close, it does seem that the wardrobe slide is tight against the side wall.

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/156921/New-2012-Keystone-RV-Outback-298RE.aspx


----------

